# Danish Leo's in Afghanistan



## tomahawk6 (4 Jan 2008)

Sharp looking tank. The Danes also have several of their extended M113's the M113G3DK lang.

http://www.dailymotion.com/martelo79/video/x3kg58_danish-tanks-arrive-in-afghanistan_events


----------



## 63 Delta (4 Jan 2008)

Anyone know much about the Barracuda System they mentioned in the video? Sounds like it keeps the weapon systems cool, and acts as camouflage.


----------



## RCR Grunt (4 Jan 2008)

Sounds like a fancy, 21st century cam net ....

Barracuda MCS by Saab


----------



## Trooper Hale (5 Jan 2008)

That looks awesome. The cam nets are grand. I just wish, as a former M113 crewie, i could see more of the carrier in that second photo. Still sweet as though.


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Jan 2008)

Nice. Yeah that cam netting looks good on them.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (5 Jan 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fancy, 21st century cam net ....
> 
> Barracuda MCS by Saab



Think your right.We did trials in 2000 on some baracuda cam nets.Things we awesome,had a tarp in behind the scrim whcih made it nice to control and fold up.Worked great at camming up as well.


----------

